# Low Country Flats for Reds



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

I decided to take my 5 year old daughter to one of my favorite flats to go fishing with Daddy befor the storm rolled in. She wound up being my photographer. All the pictures are taken by her. She did an amazing job.

THE PRESENTATION


THE FIGHT


THE LANDING


THE HARVEST


THE ADMIRATION


THE GLORY


THE MUGSHOT


BluJeanFlyCo
FLYS THAT WORK


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Making memories with your little girl for sure...great shots.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Very nice! What part of the Lowcountry?


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

bryson said:


> Very nice! What part of the Lowcountry?



Beaufort SC


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

thats awesome


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Great photos by anybody. Girl has quite an eye for photography.


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I dig it!!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Great shots, man! We still need to link up at some point. That cooler day earlier this week was unbelievable. Definitely some happy fish out there.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

She has some talent! Nice catch.


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

tgjohnso said:


> Great shots, man! We still need to link up at some point. That cooler day earlier this week was unbelievable. Definitely some happy fish out there.


Let me know.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Very cool !


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

In a couple years you need to take pics of her fly fishing! Nothing better than taking a kid fishing.


----------

